
Coronavirus: A Cameroon student on how he recovered - finphil
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-51502711
======
masonic
"He was treated with _antibiotics_ and drugs typically used to treat HIV
patients."

That's a great way to create antibiotic resistance in the wild.

If he _had_ COVID-19, antibiotics won't help. It's just as likely that his own
immune system made him recover than throwing random antivirals at it did.

